# New Easter Egg in Mick Gordon's Doom Eternal Soundtrack



## karelpsota (Apr 29, 2020)

The screams at the end seemed out of phase... so I summed to mono. I was not disappointed.


----------



## KEM (May 5, 2020)

Saw you post this on Facebook and thought it was hilarious, I immediately sent it to all my friends that are playing the game right now. The soundtrack is amazing, but I really hate to hear about the tension between Mick and Bethesda, they were one of those collaborations that everyone looked forward too and it sucks to know we might never get that again.


----------



## MartinH. (May 5, 2020)

KEM said:


> Saw you post this on Facebook and thought it was hilarious, I immediately sent it to all my friends that are playing the game right now. The soundtrack is amazing, but I really hate to hear about the tension between Mick and Bethesda, they were one of those collaborations that everyone looked forward too and it sucks to know we might never get that again.




Details for anyone interested:


----------



## karelpsota (May 5, 2020)

As much as I love Mick's mixes. I'm currently sided with id.

What's interesting is that the in-game audio is brick-walled and sounds nothing like the mixes he released.

Mick pointed out that he squashed on purpose for the in-game stuff. You can see the waveforms in his stream. Id Software did NOT butcher the audio. He *definitely* did it.

My theory is that he realized he had to re-mix everything and it took him too much time.
He then was contractually obligated to release with the game... so he did the minimum to fill his quota.

I've been there myself, a lot of products are shipped half-finished.
That's fine, at least he honored his 12 track agreement with a bit of delay...

But the fact that he blamed ID for butchering audio... that's 100% wrong.


----------



## MauroPantin (May 6, 2020)

Wow. I loved that soundtrack, was not aware of the drama. Too bad they won't be working together in the future, but if that post is the whole enchilada then I totally understand the reasoning.


----------

